# Why I (NP) think SJs are awesome



## Santa Gloss

SJs are the most unappreciated temperament in typology. But I've always had a thing for them. Here's what I've noticed and like about SJs.

1) They're awesome at making sure you're comfortable and your needs are met. To some people, this might seem boring, but for those of us who are not good at this, we are grateful to be on the receiving end. Also, the hospitality industry wouldn't exist without such people. Hotels would lose revenue and rack up a ton of negative reviews. 

2) Most of them (especially SFJs) are up-to-date with the latest entertainment or sports events. They often know of the most relevant movies/music/books/fashion trends in the present and in the past. Maybe this seems frivolous to some. I don't see it that way at all. As someone who creates stuff, I see it as an act of appreciation and awareness. I'm grateful such people exist. Without them, who would care about what people make? Why would I make anything if no one will notice or appreciate it?

3) Their creative side goes unnoticed in typology. A sizable portion of the interior design industry is filled with SJs. They're also good at understanding graphic design, music, gardening, jewelry and clothing. That talent sometimes pushes them towards creating those products. They make beautiful landscapes, interiors, music, and food. Whenever I meet these creative SJ people, I wonder "why the hell doesn't MBTI address this?" There's a lot of stuff they do but it goes unnoticed or worse, they are _mistyped as SPs_ because supposedly, SPs and intuitives are the only ones who can create anything creative. 

4) I know I will not go unfed around an SJ. I am often encouraged by them to try different types of cuisine, and different dishes I have never heard of. They keep food channels in business! They tap into my tastes and then look for more of what I would like. It's really enjoyable to be on the receiving end of that variety. 

5) Tert Ne's sense of humor is rarely noticed. They're goofy. This includes ESTJs! Supposedly, they're serious hardass robots, but I've rarely encountered one who couldn't loosen up and joke around. 

6) Dom Si types often have an incredible sense of design. I noticed this when I was dating an ISFJ and I was close friends with another ISFJ. But this doesn't get much coverage in MBTI (because ISFP = artist). Eventually, I discovered Socionics, and I felt relieved that what I noticed wasn't just in my head. 

7) ISTJs are the most physically and emotionally calm people I have ever met. I don't know how they do it.

8) No other type has a work ethic as incredible as ESTJ's. They can work endlessly all year round. Maybe some other types come close, but no one can defeat ESTJs in this department. 

9) ISFJs and ESFJs make quite a bit of $$$ online through their blogs and YouTube channels. This little trend doesn't any attention, but its a great and unexpected use of their talents. I hope this trend continues. 

10) SFJ men are incredibly good at pulling off being romantic while being very masculine. It's very sexy and makes me very mushy. 

11) SJ women know the secret of being a well-dressed mom to infants who sleep through the night (even if they have multiple infants!). I keep running into ESTJ women who embody this phenomenon, but it probably extends to other SJ types. I don't have kids but I'd like to know how they do it. It's like magic.


----------



## JennyJukes

I just finished reading a post about how "sensation" types will be "obsolete" in future (by a disgruntled INTJ ) so this is a really welcome change, thank you 

I love NTPs, a lot! I get along with them best after other SFJ types and admire them for that which I lack, and often the feeling is mutual. That's what MBTI should be about - learning about others and growing as a result.


----------



## Aiwass

I like this post. I commited the mistake of thinking SJ types are "traditionalist" in the past. 
The truth is, nobody is a "traditionalist". Si is one of the most comfort-focused, creative, recreational functions.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

This almost seems like a love letter to SJs; not that I found it disconcerting, but it brings a certain sort of tingling warmth to my liver.


----------



## SirCanSir

Strong Si is something i admire considering mine is shit. I try to get close to those types so i can learn a lot and be more well rounded.

SFJs specifically will never get hate by me. They are strong where i lack and im gonna stick around them to get better. 
As @JennyJukes said thats what tyology goal actualy should be. 
We dont learn our weaknesses to use them as an excuse to stick in our confort zones but to get out of it.


----------



## Zeri

Totally agree. I'm an Isfj and consider myself artistic. That often gets overlooked in mbti.

Also, we're very practical and good at things like budgeting, organization, creating systems etc. 

So many strengths to the isfj!


----------



## SilentScream

I married an ISTJ and was raised by an incredible ESTJ. My mom the INFJ did a great job of raising us too, but the solid foundation and stability my father provided our entire family is incredibly. Now that I'm faced with the prospect of the same, I know I can't compete. That man is a monster and I appreciate everything he has done. Now in his 70's he's also starting to calm down a lot and has become more of a poet, drifter, traveler, artist type as well. He always was to an extent, but now it's just more pronounced and I really see his growth as an ESTJ into an extremely well rounded individual. 

Traditionalist is not at all how I would describe either of them. My father even though is 73 years old, has "live and let live" leanings where he was the first in my family to accept that I left Islam and also that I'm in love with a non-Pakistani girl and he made our marriage and life together possible by both providing significant emotional and practical support. 

He's the true patriarch of the 40's. Man's man. Rags to riches. Self-made. He started off in a family that moved to Pakistan after the partition and they didn't have proper clothes (I've seen pictures of their old home). Now he has several properties around the country and still working after "retirement". He's taken a "soft" retirement where now he takes on projects nationwide.

My wife at her age is already on the same path as my dad with regards to how stable and sure of herself and her future she is. We're building a life together and are both happy and comfortable. Her emotional stability as well as internal sense of calm and fortitude is an intangible that comes with type. I don't think I would be compatible with any type other than an SJ (I've tried an SP before and it was a disaster lol). 

Mostly, on PerC I've noticed that people _are_ appreciative of SJ's and Sensors _overall_. However, at times the small but very vocal minority can make a lot of noise which makes it seem like there's some sort of SJ mindset that is not appreciated ... but as they say, the emptiest cans make the most noise :wink:


----------



## Santa Gloss

Zeri said:


> organization, creating systems etc.
> 
> So many strengths to the isfj!


There's an ISFJ blogger/youtuber (justagirlandherblog.com) who makes over $40K a month (as of 2016, I think) sharing how to organize things around the home. Her husband takes care of the back end stuff (finance, website management, etc) and occasionally posts on her blog. They've both been working from home for their business for a few years now and have more time to spend with their kids. 

There are other ISFJ youtubers I run across who have managed to gather way too many followers for a seemingly boring activity: cleaning their homes and keeping it pretty. :laughing: I watch those videos once every few months because what is completely obvious to them is not as obvious to me. But you know, the amazing thing about the internet is that you can capitalize on practically anything if there's an audience for it and you can link it to a monetizable strategy. 

I've also run across a few YouTube ISFJs who show how to style their hair in interesting ways. And others who are good at art. They'll show how to do different art techniques. Others will make videos about nutrition or cooking or skincare.

On a side note, I wanted to share this video of a guy training his cats. I think it shows an interesting use of dominant Si. Based on his other videos, I am guessing he's an ISTJ.






What I find most interesting about it from a theory standpoint is that while most people would assume inferior Ne struggles quite a bit to see possibilities or potential, he bypassed the typical arguments about the inability to train cats. Instead, he found an unconventional solution by tapping into his Si and then implemented it.


----------



## Wiz

I've almost developed a disdain for the N mentality as of late, my own included. We spend so much time in our heads thinking of hypothetical scenarios and abstract theories at the cost of actually enjoying and engaging in life. 

I really like the rascal (semi)narcissistic type SJ's, who lives a bit on the edge and knows how to joke and mess around. Especially the non-traditionalists. A SJ who put's their friends above the rules, and confidently behaves as if them and their friends can do whatever they want and fuck everyone else is just so much fun. 

I think my ISTJ father can be a bit too _goodie-two-shoesy_ for his own good some times. To the point where he couldn't break his principles even if he wanted (almost OCD-ish), as well as never really breaking out of his shell. Not even at parties. Before, I always thought everyone had two personalities (private + public), but I guess he's just as real as it gets, which is admirable. My granddad is the same way. 

I've struggled my whole life with no success, getting my dad and granddad to accept a 10 minute window when we've made an _appointment_. And an _appointment_ is what it feels like some times. I try to tell them that I'm not capable for some weird brain reason to arrive on time, so they are only going to live in constant disappointment by expecting me to  Which I'd consider a good argument, but for my dad, principles trumps arguments 

And a tip for other SJ's: You have NO idea, how appreciated it is to get those 10 minutes. (Apply metaphorically to all aspects of our relationship).


----------



## Coburn

JennyJukes said:


> I just finished reading a post about how "sensation" types will be "obsolete" in future (by a disgruntled INTJ ) so this is a really welcome change, thank you


That's hilarious. Some people really need to take a break from the internet.


----------



## Tyche

JennyJukes said:


> I just finished reading a post about how "sensation" types will be "obsolete" in future (by a disgruntled INTJ ) so this is a really welcome change, thank you
> 
> I love NTPs, a lot! I get along with them best after other SFJ types and admire them for that which I lack, and often the feeling is mutual. That's what MBTI should be about - learning about others and growing as a result.


I read in another thread that SJs just steal the work of NTs and claim it as their own. So as long as there's always NTs to steal from we'll never be obsolete!


----------



## contradictionary

SJs are so great I married one. 12 years of rollercoaster ride and counting 

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## kjdaniels

Santa Gloss said:


> SJs are the most unappreciated temperament in typology. But I've always had a thing for them. Here's what I've noticed and like about SJs.
> 
> 1) They're awesome at making sure you're comfortable and your needs are met. To some people, this might seem boring, but for those of us who are not good at this, we are grateful to be on the receiving end. Also, the hospitality industry wouldn't exist without such people. Hotels would lose revenue and rack up a ton of negative reviews.
> 
> 2) Most of them (especially SFJs) are up-to-date with the latest entertainment or sports events. They often know of the most relevant movies/music/books/fashion trends in the present and in the past. Maybe this seems frivolous to some. I don't see it that way at all. As someone who creates stuff, I see it as an act of appreciation and awareness. I'm grateful such people exist. Without them, who would care about what people make? Why would I make anything if no one will notice or appreciate it?
> 
> 3) Their creative side goes unnoticed in typology. A sizable portion of the interior design industry is filled with SJs. They're also good at understanding graphic design, music, gardening, jewelry and clothing. That talent sometimes pushes them towards creating those products. They make beautiful landscapes, interiors, music, and food. Whenever I meet these creative SJ people, I wonder "why the hell doesn't MBTI address this?" There's a lot of stuff they do but it goes unnoticed or worse, they are _mistyped as SPs_ because supposedly, SPs and intuitives are the only ones who can create anything creative.
> 
> 4) I know I will not go unfed around an SJ. I am often encouraged by them to try different types of cuisine, and different dishes I have never heard of. They keep food channels in business! They tap into my tastes and then look for more of what I would like. It's really enjoyable to be on the receiving end of that variety.
> 
> 5) Tert Ne's sense of humor is rarely noticed. They're goofy. This includes ESTJs! Supposedly, they're serious hardass robots, but I've rarely encountered one who couldn't loosen up and joke around.
> 
> 6) Dom Si types often have an incredible sense of design. I noticed this when I was dating an ISFJ and I was close friends with another ISFJ. But this doesn't get much coverage in MBTI (because ISFP = artist). Eventually, I discovered Socionics, and I felt relieved that what I noticed wasn't just in my head.
> 
> 7) ISTJs are the most physically and emotionally calm people I have ever met. I don't know how they do it.
> 
> 8) No other type has a work ethic as incredible as ESTJ's. They can work endlessly all year round. Maybe some other types come close, but no one can defeat ESTJs in this department.
> 
> 9) ISFJs and ESFJs make quite a bit of $$$ online through their blogs and YouTube channels. This little trend doesn't any attention, but its a great and unexpected use of their talents. I hope this trend continues.
> 
> 10) SFJ men are incredibly good at pulling off being romantic while being very masculine. It's very sexy and makes me very mushy.
> 
> 11) SJ women know the secret of being a well-dressed mom to infants who sleep through the night (even if they have multiple infants!). I keep running into ESTJ women who embody this phenomenon, but it probably extends to other SJ types. I don't have kids but I'd like to know how they do it. It's like magic.


I appreciate your post!  SJs are often overlooked and criticized on here so it’s nice to see this post. ISFJs in particular are extremely overlooked. I really appreciate your 1st, 6th, and 10th point. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Santa Gloss said:


> There's an ISFJ blogger/youtuber (justagirlandherblog.com) who makes over $40K a month (as of 2016, I think) sharing how to organize things around the home. Her husband takes care of the back end stuff (finance, website management, etc) and occasionally posts on her blog. They've both been working from home for their business for a few years now and have more time to spend with their kids.
> 
> There are other ISFJ youtubers I run across who have managed to gather way too many followers for a seemingly boring activity: cleaning their homes and keeping it pretty. :laughing: I watch those videos once every few months because what is completely obvious to them is not as obvious to me. But you know, the amazing thing about the internet is that you can capitalize on practically anything if there's an audience for it and you can link it to a monetizable strategy.
> 
> I've also run across a few YouTube ISFJs who show how to style their hair in interesting ways. And others who are good at art. They'll show how to do different art techniques. Others will make videos about nutrition or cooking or skincare.
> 
> On a side note, I wanted to share this video of a guy training his cats. I think it shows an interesting use of dominant Si. Based on his other videos, I am guessing he's an ISTJ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I find most interesting about it from a theory standpoint is that while most people would assume inferior Ne struggles quite a bit to see possibilities or potential, he bypassed the typical arguments about the inability to train cats. Instead, he found an unconventional solution by tapping into his Si and then implemented it.


Yeah, I know this dude and his cats. I make it a point to watch it once a week.


----------



## Bastard

@Santa Gloss. You're an NP. SJs complete you and eagerly tickle your giggity bits. D'aww.


----------



## Master_Star

NP and SJ share almost all the same functions but in a different order.


----------



## great_pudgy_owl

They get an undeserving kick in the ass online, so it's good to see this. There's this idea that NPs are always at odds with the SJs of the world, but they're among the best people I know and get along with. 

And they make sure I actually eat each day too.


----------



## Etiennette

My mother is an ESFJ while my father is an INTJ. Thank you for the positive post, @Santa Gloss, we need more of those around here.


----------



## Veni Vidi Vici

Master_Star said:


> NP and SJ share almost all the same functions but in a different order.


Exactly. 

NFP and STJ share the same functions, so do SFJ and NTP. They are natural matches.


----------



## Mammon

Etherea said:


> I read in another thread that SJs just steal the work of NTs and claim it as their own. So as long as there's always NTs to steal from we'll never be obsolete!



lmao dat ISTJ humor doe

reminds me of my foster father


----------



## StinkyBambi

Mammon said:


> contradictionary said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not enough. It'd took 24/7 over several years to bring the realization that not everyone think and value things the way he do, nor let his desire to 'reign' over groups of people went as he expected.
> 
> After scores of rows of drunken nights and several frustrated death-defying daredevil stunts he will turn into... INFJ.... if he manage to come out alive, that is...
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Neh, he's probably some 15 yo who just discovered 4chan and thinks trolling makes you look smart.
> 
> I just ignored the young fool.
Click to expand...

I'm in my twenties. I detest trolling. And I have no idea what '4chan' is.


----------



## cristoph126

roud:


----------



## cristoph126

Does this knowledge even help?


----------

